
Decentralized platform for photo sales and photo sharing, built on Ethereum - lamitoto
https://hack.ether.camp/idea/photobook-decentralized-getty-image--instagram--flickr
======
JulianMorrison
What's your "lets not turn this into decentralized eBay for child porn" story?

~~~
max_
That is a very big problem!! but [https://ipfs.pics/](https://ipfs.pics/) to
some solves this by using "Votes"

~~~
JulianMorrison
The trouble is, this assumes people will vote CP down.

I do not feel that confident in mass moral behaviour. Observe Reddit.

------
greenspot
> Photos for sale are identified as rightfully owned by having RAW file
> details published to the blockchain (actual High Res image is not stored on
> chain)

Does anyone have a clue, how this should work? Eg, if I just 'steal' a pic and
change slightly its brightness, color curve, crop, blurriness, etc. will the
system still be able to identify the original?

Otherwise great idea.

~~~
tw04
I would imagine you're buying a copy of the photo in non-raw format, whether
it be jpeg/png/whatever. If you don't have a RAW copy to post to the
blockchain, it's impossible to steal it.

~~~
jheriko
are you sure .PNG doesn't contain enough data to reconstruct a RAW file? I'm
not...

~~~
throwawayReply
Given that RAW can have 32 bits per channel and PNG only 16 bits per channel,
it must be possible* to construct two different RAW files which render to the
same PNG.

*Possible in the mathematical sense, it may not be practical.

------
HairyGing3r
While this is a great idea, I'm still not sure how we can find out (digitally)
that a pixel was changed and a new copyright can be awarded.

~~~
zakki
I thinks it is pointed in:

-Photos for sale are identified as rightfully owned by having RAW file details published to the blockchain (actual High Res image is not stored on chain)

~~~
HairyGing3r
Call me a cynic, but can't I change a pixel and use the photo w/o the
copyright?

~~~
rglullis
Next feature to add, or deriving business to create: add an indexer/comparison
service that checks the JPEGs and to see how similar any two given pictures
are, and if one derived copy sells anything, the creator of the original
picture gets notified.

~~~
milansuk
This could work from buyer/client side. If I want to buy image, I will check
it with some service to be sure that I don't pay to pirate(newer&lightly
changed image). But what If buyer doesn't use it?

I don't see the way how this could be implemented to blockchain. If every
blockchain node downloaded and compared all images It would create massive
bandwith and need for cpu/gpu power. Or am I missing something?

~~~
rglullis
You are right, I don't see this going to the blockchain as well. But I am
thinking of a service that runs outside of it, whose main purpose would be to
provide (1) some legal support in case you want to file a copyright violation
claim and (2) the basis for a reputation system.

------
joosters
Why should people trust that the images are 'identified as rightfully owned by
having RAW file details published to the blockchain' ? Who says that the data
on the blockchain is correct, and what stops someone from registering other
people's photos under their own name?

------
z3t4
One problem would be people _stealing_ others images for profit.

~~~
draugadrotten
It is good to design systems with the assumption that most users will use them
as intended. There will always be misuse, but that can be adressed later if
the system is successful. Compare airbnb, uber, dropbox. They all have very
bad use cases. The systems were designed for the vast majority of users being
lawful and for the most part it works.

~~~
jheriko
uber was never designed to be lawful, its the entire issue i have with it, it
was designed with ignorance of the law and has gotten away with it through
utility and popularity...

~~~
throwthisthing
not universal and needs nuance for sure, but...if it's giving a lot of utility
to a lot of people, then maybe there's something probably a bit wrong with the
law in the first place. So there needs to be some give.

------
sharemywin
> Photos for sale are identified as rightfully owned by having RAW file
> details published to the blockchain (actual High Res image is not stored on
> chain)

If it's on the block chain and everyone has a copy can't I just copy it
directly from the blockchain?

~~~
maxedgeronimo
Hi sharemywin, no the photo itself is not on the blockchain, only the details
about the photo & timestamp. the photo served on the website is not the full
high res image. That is stored off chain

~~~
sharemywin
sorry about that. apparently I can't read things in parentheses even when I
copy them.

------
vachi
check out haystack.im we build exactly that, only no Flickr or instagram on it
yet

------
maxedgeronimo
Thanks for the love guys! still looking for rockstar devs to join the
hackathon team. front/back end + ethereum solidity. ping us on mark at
stratagility dot com. Funding is incoming.

~~~
elmigranto
> looking for rockstar

For those who aren't into music that much, how about ninjas? :)

~~~
maxedgeronimo
ninjas rock to ;-)

------
meh2frdf
Naive and doesn't actually solve any problems, but hey good luck, have fun.

